# ‘When granny left the mountain about 24 years ago, the mountain died too’



## barryqwalsh (Dec 28, 2015)

IN THE LATEST in his series of photographs of abandoned rural properties, Donal Moloney found this gem in Roscommon last week.

‘When granny left the mountain about 24 years ago, the mountain died too’


----------



## Spinster (Dec 28, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> IN THE LATEST in his series of photographs of abandoned rural properties, Donal Moloney found this gem in Roscommon last week.
> 
> ‘When granny left the mountain about 24 years ago, the mountain died too’



Can you imagine how difficult it was to manage a life there? No power lines there, no modern conveniences, no neighborhood stores. Wow, hard living by sturdy people. Cool!


----------



## waltky (Dec 28, 2015)

Makes Granny pine fer home.


----------



## barryqwalsh (Dec 28, 2015)

Spinster said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> > IN THE LATEST in his series of photographs of abandoned rural properties, Donal Moloney found this gem in Roscommon last week.
> ...




Yes, It was a tough life, but if their neighbors are in the same boat. It doesn't seem so bad. Many of the people who lived in houses like this one, emigrated to England and America.


----------



## barryqwalsh (Dec 28, 2015)

This small house in the Limerick countryside has been abandoned for many years and it looks as though time has stood still since its last owner left.

Coats are still hanging on the coat rack, a pair of shoes remains by the bedside and a newspaper from the 90s lies on the floor next to an armchair, totally untouched.

Abandoned: Haunting snapshots of a life once lived in rural Ireland


----------



## Spinster (Jan 1, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> This small house in the Limerick countryside has been abandoned for many years and it looks as though time has stood still since its last owner left.
> 
> Coats are still hanging on the coat rack, a pair of shoes remains by the bedside and a newspaper from the 90s lies on the floor next to an armchair, totally untouched.
> 
> Abandoned: Haunting snapshots of a life once lived in rural Ireland



Wow, that must have been on dedicated paper boy!


----------



## Spinster (Jan 1, 2016)

Awesome view!


----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2016)

I thought the thread might be about Bones.


----------



## barryqwalsh (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes, It was harsh!
Growing up in Ireland; I remember a saying among older people, like my grandmother.

"You have America at home", it would be said to someone who was doing well, like getting a good job or new house. I haven't heard that phrase for years.


----------

